

Ask HN - Companies sponsoring H1B in USA - jobseekerinuk83

I am a Ruby/Java developer with 6 years of professional experience. I have been a hacker since college, so total experience with IT application development is around 10 yrs. I have been working with consultancy pioneering Agile and XP practices, as well as worked on small and large projects from big retailers to major investment banks.<p>I am currently working in London and planning to move to Silicon Valley/Bay Area/San Francisco, US.<p>I am looking for employers who would be willing to sponsor an H1B in order to make this possible. Please email me at jobseekerinuk83@gmail.com for detailed resume.<p>Also kindly list any companies you know that are sponsoring H1B.
======
swapsmagic
This might be useful for you. <http://hnhiring.me/>

------
jobseekerinuk83
Also kindly list any employers that you know are sponsoring H1B.

